# Toyota MGR first spinup



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got a toyota MGR running. I think it's rated for 50kW peak, but this test was just at 120vDC with Id = 0, Iq = 0 to 20amp. It's an IPM motor, so I'll be running some tests to see what negative Id causes the best torque per amp for each current magnitude.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfaFjHTOboc


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Is this really a toyota unit? I would think it to be an Lexus motor, thats used in the 450h on the rear axle. Id bett two of these in a car would be some good fun, I wonder what the torque limits are for these.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow, it does look like a lexus motor! I don't really know. I was just told it was a toyota MGR. But they also told me that it was basically the same as a lexus motor too. So maybe it's both.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Seeing as Lexus is basically Toyota for nobs you are both right

I should expand that - Toyota is the parent company,

And a "nob" is a slightly rude term for a rich person


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Duncan.... hahaha!

Anyway, what a nice little 50 Kw unit. So easily ready to go in a kart, buggy or a small car.
I like it!


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's the "lexus/toyota/bugatti" motor run with a DC bus of 376.5v peak:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM7tH7oIFuw


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I considered buying one of these to go in my mini. I had reservations about the continuous output, do these have an oil or glycol cooling loop?


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

You just put transmission fluid inside it (I think it's 1.8 quarts). It doesn't flow outside, although the case is a bit of a heat sink. It sort of has fins. My thinking was, you can run a 10kW AC industrial motor in a car, with short 50kW accelerations, so maybe this would be OK too? I don't really know though.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

If it has oil inside you could drill and tap some holes and use a pump and radiator. I thought i saw some core plugs that could be used for cooling?

But it all depends on your application, you could always try it and see what happens.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

What max rpm are you hitting?


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll check the RPM today. I forgot to stream that little ditty. haha. Well, I can stream the mechanical rpm and the electrical RPM, but I'm not sure how fast the outside round things are spinning relative to the motor.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

I will do some googling for you.


----------



## MPaulHolmes (Feb 23, 2008)

Suggested phrase to avoid while googling:
"How fast do the round things spin on a toyota hybrid motor when the motor spins on the inside."

It doesn't produce anything useful. LOL


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.ae.pwr.wroc.pl/filez/20110606092430_HEV_Toyota.pdf

results, page 19

Motor Generator Rear MGR: PMSM max 650 V, max 50 kW @ 4610-5120 rpm, max 130
Nm @ 0-610 rpm (rear wheel drive)

so a ratio of 8.4 roughly.


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

The ORNL reports on other Toyota designs seem to indicate that the given ratings of most of them are close to actual tested ratings due to thermal considerations. If I remember correctly, they stated that the original Prius big motor (MG2?) didn't show any signs of saturation at the peak tested power, so that one would be capable of significantly more power with better cooling. 

Isn't the motor in the assembly here wound for something like 700V from the boost converter?

Edit: (Tom beat me to it!)
Edit 2: Fixed error


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry messed up https://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjQq9O8-qLLAhVG-Q4KHdmiDT8QFggcMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftoyotamedia.iconicweb.com%2Fmediasite%2Fattachments%2FHybrid_synergy_drive.pdf&usg=AFQjCNFYo4Y4JSaApFfLpVb9H16Zd_K9mg&sig2=tJSFgslTEPwzweaxV4eMAQ&bvm=bv.115339255,d.ZWU

Better facts and cut away. 

weight 40kg



> Spinning at up to 10,752 rpm, the air cooled, permanent
> magnet, 650 volt rear electric motor generates a maximum
> output of 50kW/67DIN hp @ 4,610-5,120rpm and 130Nm
> of torque @ 0-610rpm. The motor drives the rear axle
> through speed reduction gearing with a ratio of 6.859:1


so ratio of 6.859 got confused with the torque range, quite small though. But would love to get one to play with.


----------



## bigmouse (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool! I've got one of these sitting in my garage. I was hoping to put it in the front of my BMW project for a bit of extra power, but can't quite get it to fit. Will just have to figure out something else fun to do with it.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

http://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/hot-rodding-toyota-mgr-29878.html

ecomodder thread, quite resourceful

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/highlander-hybrid-and-prius-motors-86829.html

on our own forum


----------

